# Lifting straps for benching and curls!!??



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Am i missing something here?

Have seen a guy at the gym today using lifting straps, the type you usually use to wrap around the bar for deads, pulls ups, pull downs etc but he was benching?? He was wrapping the straps around as normal but can someone explain what exactly is the point of this for benching???

I then later saw him doing it form dumbbell curls :confused1:

Am i missing something here as i cant see how that is benefiting him what so ever.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

the point being there is no point

Ive also seen a few little pr!cks doing the same bless them


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

No point what so ever.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Obviously coz it looks cool and means you're lifting like a pro..... Don't you guys know anything!!! :whistling:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank god for that as my first thought when i saw him doing it was 'what a total ****' but then the more i saw him do it the more i thought maybe he knows something i dont a maybe im the ****. (again)


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

If doing heavy curls with dumbbells I don't see the issue. Can't imagine they offer much for barbell curls though. And they certainly offer absolutely nothing for bench pressing, unless they are the straps with wrist wraps incorporated.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

At the risk of looking like a "c u n t", I use straps for benching.

My hands sweat like crazy and I don't like gloves. If I don't use straps my hands just slide on the bar. I know what you're thinking - use chalk etc. if I take chalk in every other focker wants to use some and you don't get left alone.

The straps also give pretty good wrist support when wrapped tight. Wrapped tight on the wrist, not the bar.

Lastly, they increase the diameter of the bar like fat grips, but to a lesser extent.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

maybe using in place of gloves. plus i can imagine getting a tighter grip on the bar if you crank the straps up around it


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

I disagree....

I wear lifting straps when doing bicep curls with DB's.

I get bad tendinitis in my forearms when curling, Ive experimented with and without them and I can re-assure you that the pain is atleast 50% less when I do use them personally.

But hey, I guess trying to train as hard as possible with as little pain as possible makes me a little pr**k?

However, I can't understand the theory for benching.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

never seen anyone in my gym.. however ive seen ppl wearing belts for all sorts of exercises even though they dont need them haha.. i personally always wear my gloves, even when i train legs :lol: probably look like a [email protected] but dont care


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

do me a favour. tbf ive never been a fan of lifting straps as you're only as strong as your grip imv. these gloves are great for sweaty bettys.

http://www.progrips.co.uk/


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Dan 45 said:


> I disagree....
> 
> I wear lifting straps when doing bicep curls with DB's.
> 
> ...


I dont get it, how does wearing lifting straps take the pressure off your tendons?


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> I dont get it, how does wearing lifting straps take the pressure off your tendons?


Using the lifting straps, allows me not to have to grip the DB as hard as normall, the strap is tight enough to hold the weight without hardly any grip. (talking 20kg DB's max)

My tendinitis is an issue as I release my grip from the DB.

Its simple, I grip less tightly, causing less strain on my tendons.


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've seen this to its a load of pish.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

ian73 said:


> I've seen this to its a load of pish.


Yeah thats right...

:lol:

Absolute pr**k!


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

lol...don't want to throw a spanner in the works but if you do it right I will make a difference. it will increase ur bench press,,, as I said.. if you do it right.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

benn25 said:


> do me a favour. tbf ive never been a fan of lifting straps as you're only as strong as your grip imv. these gloves are great for sweaty bettys.
> 
> http://www.progrips.co.uk/


Those don't look too bad actually but they do the same thing as straps. Straps were free / £5 tops.

All I can say to those in doubt is don't knock it until you've tried it. Everyone trains for their own reasons, grip strength is pointless to a triathlete!


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd be more concerned about people like this.

Makes using straps to bench look professional!


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

using straps added 30kg onto my bench 1RM within a week :whistling:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

invisiblekid said:


> If doing heavy curls with dumbbells I don't see the issue. Can't imagine they offer much for barbell curls though. And they certainly offer absolutely nothing for bench pressing, unless they are the straps with wrist wraps incorporated.


So what weights are we talking for heavy dumbbell curls then?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Kimball said:


> So what weights are we talking for heavy dumbbell curls then?


The weight is relative to the person lifting it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

invisiblekid said:


> The weight is relative to the person lifting it.


So not much then


----------



## JWW71 (May 13, 2013)

I use straps all the time, but the reason is that I'm paralysed down my left arm and can't grip. I need to tie the bar onto my hand or wrist to do my workouts.

I get some really funny looks in the gym but it's the only way I can do it


----------



## dannyp90 (Aug 21, 2011)

JWW71 said:


> I use straps all the time, but the reason is that I'm paralysed down my left arm and can't grip. I need to tie the bar onto my hand or wrist to do my workouts.
> 
> I get some really funny looks in the gym but it's the only way I can do it


**** what people think, your a good lad for stepping in the gym when others in your position wouldn't!


----------



## JWW71 (May 13, 2013)

dannyp90 said:


> **** what people think, your a good lad for stepping in the gym when others in your position wouldn't!


Cheers mate


----------

